# Radio Control Model Boats



## whisky galore (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what has happened to the Radio Control Model Boats forum - got in earlier today but now getting a message saying it may have been closed.(Cloud)


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Had a message from the Radio Control Model Boats forum saying that I had been removed due _probably to inactivity!_


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

It has gorn, kaput, if you can follow this link I might get right it will explain further. Sad to see any forum go t-ts up

Mike

www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30836.0;topicseen


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Update it has apparently arisen again in a new format at this address. Looks like you have to rejoin again.


Mike

http://rcmb.forumotion.com/


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

MikeK
I actually yhought there was a real bug on my screen and I awatted it. Turned out it was only your signature


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Deck Dog said:


> MikeK
> I actually yhought there was a real bug on my screen and I awatted it. Turned out it was only your signature


Then it is still working and giving the occasional giggle to some - and in these days of doom and gloom that can't be a bad thing !! [=P] (Jester)

Mike


----------



## Deck Dog (Apr 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Then it is still working and giving the occasional giggle to some - and in these days of doom and gloom that can't be a bad thing !! [=P] (Jester)
> 
> Mike


Definitely not a bad thing and it did provide a chuckle when I relized what it was.(Applause)(Thumb)

John


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

(Applause)Yes RCMB is up and running, I joined and they certainly helped me out with some good advice and contacts.
PJG


----------

